# Is this a Schwann bike?



## SaPerry9 (Jul 6, 2022)

This bike is at my local Savers and they have $130. Is it a Schwann?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't know much about Schwann's, but I don't believe it is. Probably a bike-boom knock-off made to compete with the Schwann Collegiate.


----------



## SaPerry9 (Jul 6, 2022)

That would date the bike to what like around 1975-1982.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2022)

I believe those suicide brake levers came out in 1971. That's not a Schwinn though.


----------



## SaPerry9 (Jul 6, 2022)

Ok could it be a Japanese made bike from 1971. What bikes would have coming to the US from Japan in 1971?


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 6, 2022)

Fuji was one..


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2022)

SaPerry9 said:


> Ok could it be a Japanese made bike from 1971. What bikes would have coming to the US from Japan in 1971?




I would guess that is no earlier than 1971 and some of the components look quite a bit newer. 

Typical 1970s Bike boom ten-speed road bike Japanese bicycle brands such as* Fuji, Miyata, Panasonic/National, Bridgestone, Univega and Nishiki* had enjoyed tremendous success during the United States' 1970's bike boom, only to suffer in the late 1980s.
List of *Japanese bicycle brands and manufacturers* - *Wikipedia*​


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Japanese_bicycle_brands_and_manufacturers


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2022)

Schwann?


----------



## J-wagon (Jul 6, 2022)

mrg said:


> Schwann?



Fairly common brand in SoCal


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Fairly common brand in SoCal
> View attachment 1658120
> 
> View attachment 1658121
> ...




Pretty rare bike around here. There's only three Schwanns for sale at the moment.


----------



## phantom (Jul 7, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Pretty rare bike around here. There's only three Schwanns for sale at the moment.



They look a bit like a Swinn


----------



## ogre (Jul 7, 2022)

keep on truckin! on a Schwinn, of course


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2022)

SaPerry9 said:


> This bike is at my local Savers and they have $130. Is it a Schwann?View attachment 1658053
> 
> View attachment 1658054
> 
> ...



Are you thinking about buying it?


----------



## SaPerry9 (Jul 7, 2022)

mrg said:


> Schwann?



Sorry auto fill not caught.


----------



## SaPerry9 (Jul 7, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Are you thinking about buying it?



Not sure but probably not is there any way it is actually worth $130.


----------



## J-wagon (Jul 7, 2022)

SaPerry9 said:


> Not sure but probably not is there any way it is actually worth $130.



No


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2022)

SaPerry9 said:


> Not sure but probably not is there any way it is actually worth $130.



Not even worth $30 in my book


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2022)

I agree. Pass on this one, but keep looking!


----------



## SaPerry9 (Jul 8, 2022)

S/N-Y3G1402


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2022)

The kickstand was made in W Germany, so not a Japan built piece?


----------



## SaPerry9 (Jul 8, 2022)

SaPerry9 said:


> View attachment 1658942
> S/N-Y3G1403



Is that actually a serial number?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2022)

SR = Sakae Ringyo


----------



## SaPerry9 (Jul 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The kickstand was made in W Germany, so not a Japan built piece?



Does that mean it was made in West Germany? Does that make 
worth anymore?


----------



## all riders (Jul 9, 2022)

Nope, 100% Japanese. A kickstand is almost always an aftermarket item for a road bike. The only thing W germany tells you is that the kickstand was put on that bike before 1990.  SR may or may not be the same as famed Sakai Ringyo--ultimate owner of Suntour. It gets convoluted and I just dont remember. Regardless, in the 80's, they made some nice bikes at the top of their line. That's not one of them--entry level machine(shifters on stem classic give-away).


----------



## SaPerry9 (Jul 9, 2022)

Is the Y3G1403 serial number? If what does mean for actual year it was made? Why is the Savers putting such a high price on it?
So it’s not worth much.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2022)

SaPerry9 said:


> Is the Y3G1403 serial number? If what does mean for actual year it was made? Why is the Savers putting such a high price on it?
> So it’s not worth much.




Yes, that looks like the serial number. And I have no idea on how to decipher that number for getting a year. The asking price is in the range for just about any bike in that condition.


----------



## J-wagon (Jul 9, 2022)

Low end bike. No hidden treasure. Others probly can tell if it's 1970s or 1980s. Based on Asian serial site, the 3 probly represents last year digit. So it probly 1973 or 1983. The derailleurs will have better date code. 





						Asian Serial Number Guide - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Asian Serial Number Guide - Many of you will be aware of my penchant for collecting and analyzing serial numbers. This guide compiles the results of a decade of data collection of pre-1990 Asian serial numbers. The guide is not necessarily comprehensive, as it only represents...



					www.bikeforums.net


----------



## stezell (Jul 9, 2022)

mrg said:


> Schwann?



They used to have pretty good ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## Coot (Jul 9, 2022)

You know, Schwann's. The company that delivers frozen bicycles to your door...


----------



## Denaffen (Jul 10, 2022)

As noted above, it’s Sakae Ringyo. Best known for some pretty good cranks. Nice, if undistinguished, Japanese bike from the boom years


----------

